# I want pics of your Vieja Regani



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

I picked up a nice Regani today, about 6", and I just can't find enough pics online to satisfy my hunger. I am going to post pics of him tomorrow but wanted to see who else is keeping these and how they look for comparison. I also don't know the sex of mine so that would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Alright I am having some trouble getting good shots of him (her) so far because he's still skittish and hiding whenever I'm near the tank but these are the best of what I could manage so far:



















Since I had to sit pretty far back the flash was made almost useless so the reds in the tail didn't come through as well but you get the idea. I am hoping the skittish-ness will fade within a week or so.

New pics will be coming but please post pics of yours, big or small!


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Great looking fish. Always one of my favorites and on my wish list.

...Bill


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Ok, having problems. He will not stop hiding and freaking out whenever I come over to the tank. He was doing the same thing in the pet store so im thinking it might be a personality thing. They had others at the store that seems more outgoing so I am thinking of trying to trade him back for another. He is now up behind the fiter intake and won't come out. He is so scared he is hiding almost hoizontally up there.

I know he isn't sick and he is the dominant fish in the tank by about 2" so I'm asking for suggestions. I know it's either they will acclimate eventually or never will and for the amount I paid I don't think I have the patience to wait it out. It hasn't gotten any better since he went in on Saturday.

Annoying!

If there are any techniques to changing this behavior I'm all ears but I'm really not happy with this right now. I am going to call the score tomorrow to see if any of the others are left and maybe do a trade.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

What else is in the tank with him?

...Bill


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

i have 3 very peaceful Geos and 5 Rainbow cichlids all much smaller than him. He doesnt get chased at all and will peruse the tank when no people are around the tank.


----------



## Blademan (Sep 20, 2008)

Just be patient.  Nice fish too :drooling:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Very nice  I don't have regani but a close relative 

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... light=wife


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Very cool. Top 2 Central American cichlids if you ask me! I'm sure those little guys will grow up to be gorgeous.

I posted another topic the other day about a full grown, what looks to be a male Argentea just sitting in this 15 gallon tank at an LFS in CT... Might be a bit of a drive for you though! That's the same place I got my Regani...

And for an update I decided to take that one back to the store and trade him out for one of the other 2 that they had, this one more outgoing. I believe I also traded a male for a female which I wasn't entirely excited about but this one is still very nice with a little less defined face mask and less teal but better patterning in the fins with more of a reddish overtone so for now I'm happy. Plus I worry about how a male will get along with the rest of the tankmates and she gets along with them great so far.

Anyway, on to the pics. Again, she is about 5.5". I supposed it could be a male but you be the judge:



















It really makes me want to go back and get one of the males too and put together a breeding setup. However, I only have a 55 gallon tank and no money to trade up... Darn it


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Wait a second. Doesn't anybody else keep these??


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

It doesn't seem that many people keep _V. regani_ that I've seen. People tend to like bright colors over pastel colors, but frankly I think people are insane for passing over this species. The new one is amazing!! :thumb:


----------



## leopio (Nov 18, 2007)

sweet looking fish!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Too young to tell sex....

We kept these guys about6 years ago... I got a pair about two years ago but lost them both in a mystrious death???? Really made me mad...

Out of the viejas these two (argentea and regani) are my favorite, followed closely by every other one :lol:


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

People do some crazy things don't they? :lol:

Just out of curiosity, what is the minimum and recommended tank size for a pair of these this size, 5-7"? I would guess at least a 75 temporarily then maybe a 90 or 125 when they get above that size?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Keeping a pair is difficult. They like to kill each other. This would be the one time I'd say use convicts as dithers. Let me explain... For example, at the moment I've got a pair of red tiger motas in a 70, I started with 8, the largest male slowly killed of every fish besides one female who he always chased. I added 25 convicts (one inch) and since then the two get on great. The other theory is once these convicts start to breed (which will be any day now) the hormones in the water will get the motas breeding (hopefully)

The same is going to be done with my argentea. I'm going to put the four (out of six :? )I have left into one of my 70's with a whole gagle of convicts. There is one male who likes to apparently kill off the others...

I've run into the same issues with bifas, black belts, fenestratus and synspilum. I'm down to three synspilum, four fens, two bifas and zero black belts :?

The only good news is the fens have spawned (small spawn) and the fry are doing well (about 150 or so)

I haven't been able to get regani to spawn, I seem to kill them to easily in stupid ways... But I'd assume they are typical idiots like the rest of the theraps vieja group...


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Well that's a shame. I guess that just adds to the mystique of this fish. But those other 2 at the store.... What am I supposed to do just leave them there??

:lol:

It sounds like the 'best' way to get these to breed is to start with a group and not just a random pair. I have heard that they don't like each other but get along with other fish pretty well which is what I am seeing. I used to have 4 tanks so I could have used them as other housing options if things got messy but after a move I am left with just the 55 and a 10 sooooo... That's my situation. It's either this one or that one.

Maybe I'll get a divider and keep them both in there until I can decide which one I want. Haha see what these fish do to you? I never thought I'd consider a big ugly DIVIDER in my tank.

Wait, who am I talking to? Of course you know what these fish do to you


----------



## SomethingFishy Inc. (Sep 4, 2004)

I have two wild pairs yet to spawn.
They are very skiddish. One pair in a 94 gal 30x30x30 with black tetras. Hardly ever see them. Female okay. Have plenty places to hide for her. I almost was about to give up on them? 
I think I may try to the convict idea? I have a wild pair of Gold dovi that have spawned but male got a little rough with her this past week. 
I have a pair of F1 Blue Dovi that are getting along that has a Syno eupertus cat that seems to keep him entertained but no spawning yet? 
Now I need some convicts! Never thought I would say I need convicts when I turn them down usually at the store. lol

I like to hear more & see more pics of adults & any one who has spawn them in an a aquarium?

me Dave


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

I don't have any experience spawning but I did pick up the "other" male I had my eye on and set up a glass divider in the tank with him on one side and the possible female on the other. I'm going to see how they both look and decide which one to keep. I'll even let you guys help 

New pics soon!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Dave, come to the next meeting, I'll bring you some convicts.... I've got 6,000000000 of them. I keep em around for various reasons...


----------



## mikeinco (Aug 17, 2006)

I would go back and get a male if I were you and worry about getting a different tank later. Regani are one of my favorites and nothing beats a nice male. I know thats somewhat hap-hazard but i would want a male.


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Well the one I picked up has a longer trailer on his dorsal fin and more teal so it looks more male than the other one. They are in the same tank with that divider so I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Alright some early pics of the new guy. I have him in with the divider and the other one on the other side, the possible female. I didn't realize how much the first one I got had filled out even after only being in my tank for about 2 weeks. So now my current stock list is 2 Vieja Regani and 7 H Multispinosa. Overstocked just a bit??? :lol: :lol:

Let me know what you think!



















The older one snuck through the divider. Needless to say I had to get another one cut. I did let them hang out together for a few days while keeping an eye on them. The first one is definitely dominant but not overly so. I think that if the new one was acclimated to the tank and not so submissive they might be able to get along but they will stay apart for now.
New one on top.


----------

